# Pickled Egg Recipe



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm looking for a pickled egg recipe. 

Anyone have one they like?


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

My Dad does one he's going to send me the recipe for. It's the only one he uses and I would like a variety, so if you have please post it.


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm lazy - I just buy a jar of pickled beets, eat the beets, save the liquid and put hard-boiled eggs in them and keep them in the refrigerator for several days. The longer they sit, the farther into the white the purple goes until you have all "pink" eggs.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I just purchased the new Joy of Cooking cookbook. They have one in there. The recipes are really good. That's were I got the meat sauce and the pickled beets.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I got one of those not to long ago. I'll have to find the recipe.


----------



## nancygene (Aug 14, 2012)

*anyone have a good pickled egg recipe?*

Does anyone have a good pickled egg recipe they would like to share? I am thinking about pickling some of mine.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

I just made some pickled red beet eggs. It is very easy to make and I double everything because if you use what the recipe recommends, it doesn't seem like enough juice. I love pickled red beet eggs!

* Ingredients*


 1 (15 ounce) can beets
 1 onion, thinly sliced
 12 hard cooked eggs, shelled and left whole
 1/4 cup white sugar
 1/2 cup vinegar
 * Directions*


 Drain liquid from the beets into saucepan. Place beets, onions, and eggs into a large bowl or pitcher. 
 Pour sugar and vinegar into the saucepan with the beet liquid and bring the mixture to a boil. Reduce the heat to low, and let the mixture simmer 15 minutes. 
 Pour the beet juice mixture over the beets, eggs, and onions. Seal the bowl or pitcher and refrigerate. Refrigerate for at least one to 3 days; the longer they are allowed to sit the better they will taste.


----------



## PeepinChicken (Jul 2, 2012)

Yooper Style Pickled Eggs

Ingredients:
2 dozen hard boiled eggs (peeled) or about 60 bantam eggs <----(makes 3 quarts)
4 cups vinegar
1 jar sliced jalapenos, including the juice
1 onion, chopped finely
1 cup water
For Serving
1 tablespoon Tabasco sauce
1 tablespoon salt

Directions:
Put peeled eggs in a large glass jar with a lid. Put remaining ingredients in a large saucepan and boil for 10 minutes. Pour over eggs and let steep in the refrigerator for a minimum of 3 days. Serve eggs in a paper cupcake liner with Frank's Red Hot Sauce, black pepper and plenty of the jalapenos.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

PeepinChicken said:


> Yooper Style Pickled Eggs
> 
> Ingredients:
> 2 dozen hard boiled eggs (peeled) or about 60 bantam eggs <----(makes 3 quarts)
> ...


I *LIKE *this recipe. LOOKS GOOD *!
*( But I would probably put some slices of Habanero HOT Peppers into the Jars also. It would ADD Heat AND provide _somewhat _of a "citrus flavor" to offset the vinegar a bit.)

I've been to Cody, Wyoming a few times. I really ENJOYED the "Buffalo Bill Museum" there *!!!*

-ReTIRED-
*P.S. *When I make HOT SAUCE....I use Tequila as a preservative rather than vinegar. It costs a bit more...but...I don't care much for the vinegar smell / taste.... such as is in the McIlhenny's Tabasco Sauce.


----------



## PeepinChicken (Jul 2, 2012)

NICE, sounds really good. This recipe is the only one that I use for Pickled eggs. I do however like to add the extra kick myself!
I also added a sliced jalapeno to the mix. I haven't tried them yet, I just made them on the 18 of June. So they are still pickling!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

A friend of mine owned a small neighborhood lounge that opened at 7:00 AM.
(This when I lived in Northern Colorado.)
I would often go there when he opened and we would have morning coffee together.
Three other fellas that were regular patrons came in and had some beer...they were on their way FISHING.
While they were there...the Vendor who supplied "Pickled-Eggs" to that bar came in to bring in some more 1-gallon jars of those pickles.
The 3 fishermen asked him if they could buy a whole jar of those pickles. With the Bar Owner's permission, the Vendor sold them a full jar which they took fishing with them....and the 3 of them ate that Whole jar while fishing.
It was a few days before ANYONE could stand to be around any of those guys *!!! 
Ha-Ha !!! 
*-ReTIRED-


----------

